# Microsorum pteropus - Windelov



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

hey guys I have not been here in awhile I have been taking care of my mother. all tanks are doing very well. have anyone have a Microsorum pteropus - Windelov plant. I have had mine going on 2 years now.im using co2 and the plant is around a foot long its getting so long that im thinking about breaking it in half.is that a good idea?. also the plant have a few black spots on it be all other do not have any spot on them. thanks for any help.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

first I have no clue of plant in particular by name.Most stem plants are easily cut with scissors to get more.
The black spots could be BBA,but tough call with out pictures.
I steal a good link Raymond provided for us about algae for you.
I'm at the moment trying to eliminate BBA with seachem excell.Lots of links and info on this and all info says it works.Some of the info says BBA comes from flucuating or not enough co2/or the basic too much light.
Algae in the Planted Aquarium-- Guitarfish


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

i think you are referring to java fern windelov Lace java fern, Windelov java fern (Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov')

if so then yes you can simply cut the rhizome to make several smaller plants which will all grow into new plants, just be sure to keep a few leaves with every cut, java ferns are easily spread this way,

as for the spots, if its on the backs of the leaves, this is normal for java ferns, if its on the front, it may be BBA, pics would help


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Sometimes the spots on java ferns are new plantlets actually growing from the surface of the leaf.It will get big enough to fall off or eventually you can pull it off.
Fancy name for a java fern!


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks all.the plant is getting about a foot long and wanted to pull apart as the spots are not on all the leaves just some. the spots have been there for at least 8 months and does not get any worse.again thamks all.


----------

